# Hecht Gräten verdampfen lassen



## Steffe (17. Juli 2017)

Hi, habe gehört, dass man die y Gräten "wegbraten" kann. Hat das jemand gemacht? Wie genau funktioniert das? Meine mich zu erinnern, Hecht normal filetieren, anschließend auf der Hautseite einschneiden. Dann ganz heiß braten. So verdampfen die meisten Gräten. 

Hat jemand genauere Infos? Wie tief schneiden, in welchem Winkel, wie lange Braten, danach noch in den Ofen?

Danke schonmal!


----------



## Purist (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: Hecht Gräten verdampfen lassen*

Entweder gleich per Streifen abschneiden, kostet etwas Filet, oder einfach drinlassen. Ich habe erst gestern mal wieder einen 70er Brathecht gegessen. War sehr lecker mit der 08/15 Zubereitungsmethode: waschen, trockentupfen, salzen, in Öl braten, anschließend ein bischen edelsüßes Paprikapulver drüber und etwas frischen Zitronensaft dran. 
Vor dem einfrieren hatte ich ihn filetiert. Die Y-Gräten waren beim essen kein Thema, die zieht man nach der Zubereitung einfach heraus. Die sind so groß, die kannst du nicht kaputtbraten, du kannst sie zerhäckseln, aber das mag auch nicht jeder.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (18. Juli 2017)

*AW: Hecht Gräten verdampfen lassen*

Leute kommen auf Ideen....Gräten wegbraten |rolleyes

Gerade beim Hecht würde das nie funktionieren.
Nicht weil die Gräten groß sind, sondern weil dessen Fleisch fest und fettarm mit sehr hohem Eiweißanteil ist.
Derartiges Fleisch wird sehr schnell trocken und strohig, da ist hohe direkte Hitze komplett fehl am Platz.

Richtig filetieren, dann sind die Y-Gräten gar kein Problem mehr.

Hier ein sehr gutes Video, wie man es richtig macht:
https://www.fischfilieren.de/filetier-filme/video/hecht-filetieren


----------



## steinforelle (18. Juli 2017)

*AW: Hecht Gräten verdampfen lassen*

"Hecht Gräten verdampfen lassen"

Glaube danach ist der Fisch auch gut durch


----------



## Seneca (18. Juli 2017)

*AW: Hecht Gräten verdampfen lassen*

Ich schneide den Hecht immer in Scheiben (Kotellets) und brate sie von beiden Seiten an. Wenn die Scheiben dann gebraten sind kann man die Gräten kreisrund erfühlen und mit einer Grätenpinzette herausziehen. Dann ist das Kotellet komplett grätenfrei!


----------

